# كار نوف



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (14 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

ارجو مساعدتي في النظم الرقميه عن مايسمى بجدول او مخطط كارنوف شرح مبسط لان مداعرف شي عنه 
احتاجه باسرع وقت ممكن رجاااءااا

تحياتي لكم جميعا ...


----------



## nadjibejaia (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*شرح مبسطا لمخطط كارنوف*

السلام عليكم

أرفقت هنا شرحا مبسطا لمخطط كارنوف 

أنا مستعد لمزيد من الاسئلة​


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز 
الله يوفقك الشرح كلش جميل .


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز 
 الله يوفقك الشرح كلش جميل .


----------



## محمد رضا شعار (10 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي على جهودك
صلوا على النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم


----------



## eng_moh (10 يونيو 2010)

شكر


----------



## ARSHED90 (3 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي على جهودك


----------



## الحلافي (13 نوفمبر 2011)

لاهنت يا شيخ


----------



## محمد العكاري (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا كتير لك على راسي حضرتك والمندى كلو على هالمساعدة


----------



## رورو الفيزيائي (25 يونيو 2012)

اريد اعرف كيف تطلع الارقام الي بالخريطه مال كارنوف اذا ماصير زحمه اذا احد فيكم يعرف خلي يعلمني انتظر ردكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 يونيو 2012)

أخى
خريكة كارنوف مشروحة تفصيلا هنا و أيضا لماذا رسمت هكذا ولماذا تختار الأحرف والأرقام
الدوائر الرقمية - ما تريد أن تعرفه عنها - ملتقى المهندسين العرب لو تحتاج تفاصيل ابدأ من الأول و لو تريد كارنوف الصفحة 3 المشاركة 26


----------

